# Push pole suggestions



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello all, just joined. I need some help on choosing a push pole. I have a 16’ maritime skiff that I am installing a poling platform on this year and need some help choosing a push pole. I primarily will be using it for poling the seaside area of VA’s eastern shore around marsh grass and oyster bars for redfish and trout. I will be mostly poling in 2-5’ deep areas. I also need to be able to break the pole down into at least 2 pieces as I will have many days that I won’t be poling at all and don’t want to have a 20’+ pole on the side all the time. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Bamboo! Cure it and coat in Tung oil. Stiff and cheap


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.moonlighterpushpoles.com/fiberglass.php

The two-piece might suit your needs.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

That two piece pole will be more in the way broke down laying in the floor than in a PP holder. Also if your going to be using it in 5ft of water you probably want a minimum 20ft pole. Just my .02 and I own a 2pc 18ft moonlighter.


----------



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hardluk81 said:


> That two piece pole will be more in the way broke down laying in the floor than in a PP holder. Also if your going to be using it in 5ft of water you probably want a minimum 20ft pole. Just my .02 and I own a 2pc 18ft moonlighter.


Thanks. I am thinking I will probably be best suited with a 24’ but am concerned about trailering and docking with a pp that long on a 16’ boat.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

FishingRay1 said:


> Thanks. I am thinking I will probably be best suited with a 24’ but am concerned about trailering and docking with a pp that long on a 16’ boat.


I've got a 23' Carbon Marine GL3R on a 17' skiff and you get used to trailering and docking with it on there. If you plan on spending a descent amount of time poling I'd spend a little more and get a 1 piece pushpole, It'll make you enjoy it way more.


----------



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I've got a 23' Carbon Marine GL3R on a 17' skiff and you get used to trailering and docking with it on there. If you plan on spending a descent amount of time poling I'd spend a little more and get a 1 piece pushpole, It'll make you enjoy it way more.


I was looking at the CM G2LR. Is there a big difference between that model and the 3? My issue with a true one piece is that I live in VA so I need to deal with shipping.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

For the docking concern, I keep one side of my skiff clean of anything mounted or stored. I know it doesn't always work out that way, but lay everything out to where its facing one side. For example, my trolling motor and push pole are stored on my starboard side, so my port side is clutter free and used to tie up. 

I use a 21' Stiffy Hybrid and I've been happy with it. Look up a local dealer for the shipping concerns, I found one an hour away when I broke my last one and saved on shipping.


----------



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks. I am new to this forum and have never poled before but have done a lot of kayaking. All this info from everyone is super helpful. Unfortunately being from the area I fish, no one poles and dealers don’t exist to my knowledge. I am trying to make sure I get a good quality pole the first time because selling it on Craigslist if I get the wrong one won’t be an option because there is no market up here. My fishing buddies all think I am nuts for not just getting a trolling motor, but the idea of poling along grass lines for redfish and getting some exercise while doing it seems like the perfect day for me.


----------



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I've got a 23' Carbon Marine GL3R on a 17' skiff and you get used to trailering and docking with it on there. If you plan on spending a descent amount of time poling I'd spend a little more and get a 1 piece pushpole, It'll make you enjoy it way more.


Do you think a 22 or 23’ would be adequate for poling in an average depth of 4’ with some muddy bottoms that would probably sink about a foot down?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Poling in 2-5' is challenging if there is any wind or current or soft bottom. That is a miserable way to learn to pole, so don't bring any witnesses until you have your technique squared away. Strap a 55 qt. cooler full of water on the front deck when poling alone to keep the bow from blowing around. This really helps tracking when you are retrieving the pole.

Since you are both poling in deeper water and you have a platform, you want a 24' pole. Anything less will frustrate you enough to sell the pole and stick with the trolling motor.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

<-- See that pirogue in my avatar? I learned to pole that pirogue in .5-1' of water with a 14' pole. That is the best environment to learn in because the feedback is instantaneous. Big boats and deeper water are much, much harder because the feedback is so much slower. Additionally, the outboard is always right where you think you need to place the pole's foot.

Have fun and take some Go-Pro footage. You'll be able to appreciate the comedy in a few years after the initial frustration wears off.

Nate


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I am a push pole only guy. This pains me, but if you are in 2-5ft of water I would recommend a trolling motor. They are really quiet these days and about the same price as a good push pole. You can toss a wet towel over the base/ wiring to keep fly line from getting tangled.

Poling in 2-5ft will wear you out. You will also need a 21-24' push pole.

Never the less, Stiffy Hybrid is the standard. I am not familiar with 2 piece push poles. Its pretty easy to just keep them in push pole holders along the gunnel. Try to keep everything that can break on one side of the boat so you can dock on the other side.


----------



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Tides are another issue up my way. They run strong. I am in fairly good shape and enjoy just getting in a kayak and paddling for 10 miles, but also know when it comes to certain tidal situations, it doesn’t matter what shape you are in. The main areas I would be poling are open areas (not cuts through the marsh grass) so the tidal flow isn’t quite as bad. The water depth is tricky. It will constantly jump back and forth from 5’ to 10” from all of the sandbars scattered everywhere which drew me towards using a PP. The two poles I am considering are the Stiffy Hybrid and the CM C2LR. Looks like they are both solid poles.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've owned several different brands. Currently have the CM Gen 3 and it's is light as a feather. But for the conditions you're describing, the Stiffy Hybrid would be hard to beat. Not super light but extremely durable and able to withstand serious torque. Check with Stiffy direct. If they have a shipment coming anywhere near you, they can bundle for some savings. Haven't used the Gen 2, but Carbon Marine makes quality products. The sectional models that you put together yourself may be the best option for shipping.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I wasn't aware Maritime made a 16'? Don't forget that those boats have high freeboard and you will be considerably higher off the water than a tradition technical poling skiff when you add the poling platform. This will also give you a pretty good sail area to push the boat around in any kind of wind.

If you're talking water over 5' deep, you'll need the longest pole possible and a pretty strong back to pole from those heights.


----------



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Net 30 said:


> I wasn't aware Maritime made a 16'? Don't forget that those boats have high freeboard and you will be considerably higher off the water than a tradition technical poling skiff when you add the poling platform. This will also give you a pretty good sail area to push the boat around in any kind of wind.
> 
> If you're talking water over 5' deep, you'll need the longest pole possible and a pretty strong back to pole from those heights.


Thanks, it is 97. I believe they stopped making the 16’ in the late 90’s. Awesome little boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a 24’ on a 16’9” skiff with a taller than normal platform. No issues trailering or running in chop. The longer the better. As stated, a Stiffy Hybrid is a great all around pole. I use a Guide Series that is lighter but also much more flexible than the Hybrid. Call Stiffy/Fibertex in Corpus Christi and ask about converting a one piece to a two piece with a mandrel if you really want a two piece.
Edit- unless you are in superior shape you won’t pole too far in 3-5’ of water before you wear yourself out especially with a soft bottom.


----------



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Maybe I should get the trolling motor at the same time. Lol. Or spend more time in the gym.


----------



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks again for everyone’s responses. It is really helpful. One other quick question. Would a 55 lb thrust trolling motor be sufficient for my 16’ maritime skiff or should I go to the 70 or 80 lb thrust?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

FishingRay1 said:


> Do you think a 22 or 23’ would be adequate for poling in an average depth of 4’ with some muddy bottoms that would probably sink about a foot down?


You must be trolling


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

FishingRay1 said:


> Thanks again for everyone’s responses. It is really helpful. One other quick question. Would a 55 lb thrust trolling motor be sufficient for my 16’ maritime skiff or should I go to the 70 or 80 lb thrust?


I would go with a 70 or 80 lb thrust 24v for your boat. I have a 55 on my heron and sometimes wish I would have went with the 70.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am impressed with your wanting to pole. I like to pole even though it can be a challenge in my big fat boat. I have a 24 v TM on my boat for deeper water. I also have a quick release on my TM so I can remove it to fly fish or stake out
I am in great shape but the sticky mud bottoms in the Carolina's is a bear to pole in. You can pole at a shallower angle and twist the pole to get it out of the suck mud but its still going to frustrate you
You will not like a pole under 20' mine is 21 and I wish it where longer. You'll figure out a way to use a long pole on you boat
Show us more pictures of your boat with the platform on it


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

FishingRay1 said:


> Thanks again for everyone’s responses. It is really helpful. One other quick question. Would a 55 lb thrust trolling motor be sufficient for my 16’ maritime skiff or should I go to the 70 or 80 lb thrust?


How many batteries can you justify carrying? In VA tides on that size boat, I'd want a 24 v. system. A 36 v. is excessive for that size hull IMO. Get the biggest TM you can run with that many batteries. Big TMs can do the same work with a few pulses of medium power as a smaller motor can do under a long pulse at high power. That helps extend the batteries' charges and it helps improve TM longevity.

For the record, I have never heard anyone in fresh or saltwater say "that trolling motor was too big".

Nate


----------



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> I am impressed with your wanting to pole. I like to pole even though it can be a challenge in my big fat boat. I have a 24 v TM on my boat for deeper water. I also have a quick release on my TM so I can remove it to fly fish or stake out
> I am in great shape but the sticky mud bottoms in the Carolina's is a bear to pole in. You can pole at a shallower angle and twist the pole to get it out of the suck mud but its still going to frustrate you
> You will not like a pole under 20' mine is 21 and I wish it where longer. You'll figure out a way to use a long pole on you boat
> Show us more pictures of your boat with the platform on it


Thanks. I like the idea of getting a good back and arm workout while watching my 73 year old Dad catch the fish. It is a 50/50 mix on bottom types in my area. Half of the area is packed sand and the other is mud. We catch some nice reds in the spring though. Caught this 52” fish last year in 5’ of water. I’m having the poling platform installed in a couple weeks and will post some pics when I get it back.


----------



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> How many batteries can you justify carrying? In VA tides on that size boat, I'd want a 24 v. system. A 36 v. is excessive for that size hull IMO. Get the biggest TM you can run with that many batteries. Big TMs can do the same work with a few pulses of medium power as a smaller motor can do under a long pulse at high power. That helps extend the batteries' charges and it helps improve TM longevity.
> 
> For the record, I have never heard anyone in fresh or saltwater say "that trolling motor was too big".
> 
> Nate


Battery storage is my biggest obstacle but I could fit 2. Looks like the 80 lb Riptide would be a good fit.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

One piece of advice...from personal experience and preference...the super light carbon poles can be too bouyant for poling in deeper areas over 3-5' deep. It can become a challenge to plant the pole in those situations. I think fiberglass poles work better in those deep water situations because the plant end is less likely to float on you.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

FishingRay1 said:


> Thanks again for everyone’s responses. It is really helpful. One other quick question. Would a 55 lb thrust trolling motor be sufficient for my 16’ maritime skiff or should I go to the 70 or 80 lb thrust?


More is better on trolling motors IMHO. You'll be able to run the 80lb thrust at a lower RPM which will not only extend battery life but will make less noise and commotion if you're trying to be stealthy.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

FishingRay1 said:


> Thanks. I like the idea of getting a good back and arm workout while watching my 73 year old Dad catch the fish. It is a 50/50 mix on bottom types in my area. Half of the area is packed sand and the other is mud. We catch some nice reds in the spring though. Caught this 52” fish last year in 5’ of water. I’m having the poling platform installed in a couple weeks and will post some pics when I get it back.


Good Lord...


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I will give you my opinion based on my similar experience with this subject. I Live in VA and fish mostly the west side of the bay around poquoson as well as down in the OBX. You are correct that there isn't much of a market around here for poling skiffs but there are a few of us around.

My previous boat was a JVX Carolina skiff, which I would say probably has similar poling characteristics to you boat because it has a highish freeboard, V entry, and a lot heavier than your average poling skiff. I paid for a poling platform to be installed, bought a pole, and ended up being very disappointed when I finally got to try it out. Moral of the story is, don't try to make a poling skiff out of a boat not designed for it. It'll leave you straining to push a heavy boat that won't track or spin well, and you won't be able to get into the true shallow areas where a poling boat really shines.

If you are set on keeping your current boat and not adding a 2nd, I would just buy a nice Ipilot trolling motor and call it good. With that being said, a nice little lightweight poling boat is a great thing to have and very underrated in our area. Buying a Shadowcast last year opened up a lot of opportunities for me to fish the real shallow flats in water 6"-12" deep. 

IF you do end up buying a pole, get a quality one piece 19-21' (stiffy, carbon marine, etc) and keep it on your boat whenever you think you'll need it. It won't be a problem docking or trailering, and you don't want the headache of a multi piece pole or low end model. I bought a 3-section stiffy hybrid that you epoxy together to make a one piece pole, and the epoxy joints are rough on the hands and sometimes leak. If i could do it over again I'd drive south to the nearest dealer and pickup a true one-piece pole. 

I'm not trying to rain on your parade, just sharing my experience because if I could do it over again I'd just go straight to buying a small poling skiff. Good luck!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

^^^Listen to ZaneD!^^^

After reading ZD's response, I looked up Maritime Skiffs to see if he is being a killjoy. He is not. That is a heavy boat with a lot of windage, which means it will always find a way to exactly what you don't want to do, especially in deep water. Don't spend money on an expensive pole or a poling platform. Spend the money on an iPilot instead as suggested. I'd just get a 14' fiberglass pole that stores out of the way on the inside of the gunnel for getting unstuck, but not actually covering water. Buy a poling skiff if you really want to get skinny. Additionally, a poling platform will get in the way if you troll.

Nate


----------



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks all. I appreciate the honest advice. I believe I am going to go route of the last two posts, but still have the poling platform installed to get the height advantage to see fish and use a remote controlled trolling motor.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

FishingRay1 said:


> Thanks. I like the idea of getting a good back and arm workout while watching my 73 year old Dad catch the fish. It is a 50/50 mix on bottom types in my area. Half of the area is packed sand and the other is mud. We catch some nice reds in the spring though. Caught this 52” fish last year in 5’ of water. I’m having the poling platform installed in a couple weeks and will post some pics when I get it back.


That's a nice pig. My daughter has a beach house in oak island NC may try to go there Easter to see if the reds are biting. I know where the big ones hang out but when I go in June their gone


----------



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> That's a nice pig. My daughter has a beach house in oak island NC may try to go there Easter to see if the reds are biting. I know where the big ones hang out but when I go in June their gone


They show up my way by late April. They are a blast to catch. When do they start showing up in the fall down there?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> That's a nice pig. My daughter has a beach house in oak island NC may try to go there Easter to see if the reds are biting. I know where the big ones hang out but when I go in June their gone


I don't have a clue. I've heard fall and spring but I manage to only get there in June
I need to go when their there. Its an 8 + hour drive and I like to go when my grandsons are there. We are going to target black tip sharks this summer. I am going to try to catch one on fly
The Reds leave when the water gets hot


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

crboggs said:


> One piece of advice...from personal experience and preference...the super light carbon poles can be too bouyant for poling in deeper areas over 3-5' deep. It can become a challenge to plant the pole in those situations. I think fiberglass poles work better in those deep water situations because the plant end is less likely to float on you.


X2 Added the aluminum tip to my G3LR and it helped.


----------



## nehlz (Aug 26, 2016)

I own a 15'4 Gheenoe Highsider and just recently got a 22' 1 Piece moonlighter. I love it. There are times where I wish mine was a bit shorter when fishing creeks, but overall prefer the longer length. Trailering and storage havent been an issue even in my lil boat.


----------



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> I am impressed with your wanting to pole. I like to pole even though it can be a challenge in my big fat boat. I have a 24 v TM on my boat for deeper water. I also have a quick release on my TM so I can remove it to fly fish or stake out
> I am in great shape but the sticky mud bottoms in the Carolina's is a bear to pole in. You can pole at a shallower angle and twist the pole to get it out of the suck mud but its still going to frustrate you
> You will not like a pole under 20' mine is 21 and I wish it where longer. You'll figure out a way to use a long pole on you boat
> Show us more pictures of your boat with the platform on it


Got everything setup and did a little island hopping yesterday. Here are a couple pics.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

FishingRay1 said:


> Got everything setup and did a little island hopping yesterday. Here are a couple pics.


 darn nice boat. Did it come with those hand rails on the back?


----------



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> darn nice boat. Did it come with those hand rails on the back?


Thanks! It didn’t. Maritime still makes the railings so I was able to get them from the mfg.


----------



## Plumb Crazy (Mar 10, 2018)

Great thread...I learned so much here without the drama or BS I love this forum!!!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Some thoughts about your situation... Folks who point out that skiffs designed to be poled are a lot easier to work that way than general purpose skiffs (and that you might very quickly tire of trying to pole a skiff not designed for that purpose). All things considered I'd mount a trolling motor on her first and see how it works (with a detachable mounting for times when you don't want it aboard - or "in the way") before getting a pushpole. I'd also want that first pole to be one that I borrowed for an afternoon instead of buying - if at all possible..

Remember that many so called flats skiffs are rarely seen with a pushpole - instead, they're operating with a troller instead and the rear "poling platform" is used for rodholders and for it's elevation when fishing shallow without ever seeing a pushpole... (you see a lot of them where I am out of Flamingo or Chokoloskee...). Yes, you need a pushpole to work really shallow but the trolling motors available today are pretty darned handy - particularly the ones with spot lock (or anchor) function that are operated solely by a very small remote control... Fish in a bit deeper water (say a bit under two feet - to as deep as you need to be... ) and the fish you encounter won't be nearly as spooky as fish in real shallow places... - but as others have noted the double battery 24volt models work longer and better if you can handle one...

For those that think heavier skiffs can't be poled - they might want to ride with me some day... I work out of an old Maverick 17' skiff with a 90hp motor (hull 735, motor 320, batts, 150, plus fuel, plus everything else) -and I've been poling it every day on the water for years... but then, I'm not doing any fishing when I'm poling... Yes, us old timers have long used our poles for "staking out" as well - long before the advent of power poles...

Figure I'm poling nearly 1500lbs most days - not including passengers... but then I'm used to it...

Hope this helps - aren't boats fun?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

crboggs said:


> One piece of advice...from personal experience and preference...the super light carbon poles can be too bouyant for poling in deeper areas over 3-5' deep. It can become a challenge to plant the pole in those situations. I think fiberglass poles work better in those deep water situations because the plant end is less likely to float on you.


Stop pushing these. They're the worst ever made. I'd rather have no pole.


----------

